# Pictures



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, if anyone wants to put their photos of the ultimate mantid hideout, put them here :!:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

What's an ultimate mantid hideout? Where mantises like to hide?


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

I find plenty hiding here.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> What's an ultimate mantid hideout? Where mantises like to hide?


Correct. Where mantises like to hide in the wild.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

> > What's an ultimate mantid hideout? Where mantises like to hide?
> 
> 
> Correct. Where mantises like to hide in the wild.


I just posted a place. Weedy lots, meadows, etc.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

How many do you usually find there, Rick?


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

> How many do you usually find there, Rick?


In the fall I could find probably 100 chinese and few carolina if I wanted.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, where do you live?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy moly... no wonder you can find so many ooths.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

I never find any mantids. If I'm lucky the most I'll find in a hard day of searching might be ten.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

> Wow, where do you live?


Not far from you. You will have areas like that too. Just gotta find them.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> > Wow, where do you live?
> 
> 
> Not far from you. You will have areas like that too. Just gotta find them.


That looks like a place near Woodbridge. What time of day and of year do you find them?


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

> > > Wow, where do you live?
> >
> >
> > Not far from you. You will have areas like that too. Just gotta find them.
> ...


I'm not in your state though. Anytime of day is fine. They are adults in the fall so therefore they're easier to find. They are also more active as the males are searching for females and the females are eating big due to developing eggs.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks I have a place a lot like that.  

Now does anybody else have a place to post?


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

That place I posted is full of grasshoppers and bees. And it's really brushy with knee to chest high weeds.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Mine has grasshoppers, but no bees. Which is just as well, because I hate them.


----------



## luketheluke (Jun 4, 2007)

wish we had mantids in the wild here


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Does no one have any place besides Rick?


----------



## Isis (Jun 5, 2007)

Mediterranian grasslands are full of Ameles, Iris, Mantis etc. You can go with a bugnet and sweep through the grass.

There is no magical mantis-gathering places, just practise and you find some eventually.


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

I know that. I just want some pictures is all.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a place like that, and me and the dog always come back with ticks


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

> I have a place like that, and me and the dog always come back with ticks


Uhh... don't bring your dog.


----------

